# Dont go to Canada if been arrested..



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

an arrest in canada? or in the u.s?

whats the status of your case? do you have a passport? 

this sounds all sorts of crazy to me. 10 years from the date of your arrest?


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Arrested in Us about 5 years ago. Same with my buddy. They said if i go to rehab and show them proof i can be allowed back otherwise wait ten years. I had passport and all. They are just real strict. Any kind of arrest on your record is considered felony charges in Canada so i guess your a risk to their country. Soft ass canadians


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Its the same if you're Canadian... you can't enter the states with a record, boohoo we don't want the US criminals here anyways.. not our fault your retarded legal system throws you in jail for jaywalking


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Its the same if you're Canadian... you can't enter the states with a record, boohoo we don't want the US criminals here anyways.. not our fault your retarded legal system throws you in jail for jaywalking


Right back at ya, and keep your skank beer over there while you're at it! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

every country has it's own rules regarding letting criminals into their country. so if you plan to travel & you have a record, you may want to look into that country's rules before you buy your plane ticket.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Right back at ya, and keep your skank beer over there while you're at it! :cheeky4:


muahhaha too late, Ill be in your country tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I think i should really pay for my overdue liquor tiquet before i get thrown in jail for a night.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

still kinda lost on this if you said you were arrested five years ago and you went to canada last year with no problem what the deal with that. did you start fucking up your probation and get red flagged?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> still kinda lost on this if you said you were arrested five years ago and you went to canada last year with no problem what the deal with that. did you start fucking up your probation and get red flagged?


They do random checks right? maybe they said they have a criminal record


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Jenzo said:


> They do random checks right? maybe they said they have a criminal record


not sure about that part but if thats the case i would say just try crossing the boarder 8 hrs later when diff customs dudes are working.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

no night life in lake placid? dude the place is drunk milfage galore all winter/spring.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> not sure about that part but if thats the case i would say just try crossing the boarder 8 hrs later when diff customs dudes are working.


They keep records of crossings it seems... they'd most likely mark down that they were denied entry which makes em SOL.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

ah good point well i would say then dont be a crim-in-in-iminnal douche bag then. :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it's called maintaining a standard.

incidentally, i'm welcomed in canada


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if you get a DUI in the states you can't go there for 5-10 years


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> I had passport and all. They are just real strict. Any kind of arrest on your record is considered felony charges in Canada so i guess your a risk to their country. Soft ass canadians


Yeah...that is soft....compared to Americans.

If you've ever been arrested, you can't get into the US. Doesn't matter if you were never charged, have a pardon or how long the intervening period has been At least, here in Canada we'll eventually forgive youthful indescretions. A boarding buddy of mine can't cross the US border because of a 25 year old DUI for which he's received a Canadian pardon.

Don't beak about foreign laws if your own are tougher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Bones said:


> Yeah...that is soft....compared to Americans.
> 
> If you've ever been arrested, you can't get into the US. Doesn't matter if you were never charged, have a pardon or how long the intervening period has been At least, here in Canada we'll eventually forgive youthful indescretions. A boarding buddy of mine can't cross the US border because of a 25 year old DUI for which he's received a Canadian pardon.
> 
> Don't beak about foreign laws if your own are tougher.



when you talk like that it's good to make sure that what you're saying is actually true.

you CAN get into the US w/ a conviction, but as with all countries, you'll have to go by their rules. some convictions aren't grounds for inadmissibility to the US, many are (including drugs/alcohol). but even those that are can be excused by filing for a waiver. the same goes for going into Canada (not so sure about other countries).

the best thing you can do (is not get a criminal record) is contact your embassy or speak to someone in the customs department months before you plan to travel, just to see if you'll have an issue & what, if anything, you can do to ensure your entry.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> when you talk like that it's good to make sure that what you're saying is actually true.
> 
> you CAN get into the US w/ a conviction, but as with all countries, you'll have to go by their rules. some convictions aren't grounds for inadmissibility to the US, many are (including drugs/alcohol). but even those that are can be excused by filing for a waiver. the same goes for going into Canada (not so sure about other countries).
> 
> the best thing you can do (is not get a criminal record) is contact your embassy or speak to someone in the customs department months before you plan to travel, just to see if you'll have an issue & what, if anything, you can do to ensure your entry.


you just always have to bring rationale to these arguments, don't you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> Arrested in Us about 5 years ago. Same with my buddy. They said if i go to rehab and show them proof i can be allowed back otherwise wait ten years. I had passport and all. They are just real strict. Any kind of arrest on your record is considered felony charges in Canada so i guess your a risk to their country. Soft ass canadians


 There are no felonies in Canada. That isn't how we classify crimes. Since you mention rehab I'll assume it was drug charges. We don't let people with drug charges in - and neither does the U.S.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Snowstar said:


> There are no felonies in Canada. That isn't how we classify crimes. Since you mention rehab I'll assume it was drug charges. We don't let people with drug charges in - and neither does the U.S.



again, that's false info. they do let people w/ drug charges in, but only after being given special permission.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> again, that's false info. they do let people w/ drug charges in, but only after being given special permission.


 For possession maybe, but it is insanely expensive and the process takes years, and there is no guarantee you will actually be pardoned at the end of it all. But technically you are right, it could happen. Trafficking- forget about it.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Something seems odd here to me...Are we talking convictions or arrests? An arrest does not mean you have commited a crime. A lot of times a person can placed under arrest, then released after questioning. I myself have been arrested a couple of times but was always released after questioning and my innocence was determined by the police. I have never had a problem driving into or out of Canada and I was also doing so as a commercial truck driver hauling hazardous materials and had to go through a complete background check to get my frequent crosser certificate (brown card). I really think we are talking convictions not arrests.



I agree, I'd like to know if the OP is talking about conviction or arrest. I got pulled over for suspicion of DUI once and the charges were later dropped. Seems to me a little crazy that I wouldn't be able to go see O' Canada.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, it is an issue of convictions, or pending charges. Any charge that has been dealt with without a conviction would be irrelevent at the border.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

well im not allowed back for ten years since my CONVICTION. My buddy that i went with got a drug traffick conviction and was turned down. He was allowed back to Canada if he only brought his court papers. 

And DUI takes 10 years to get into Canada. Im not sure about getting into US with a DUI from Canada. Dont see why it would be a big deal soon as so many people have one here. Shit even the president has one


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

lol yea, considering US sells liquor in every store imaginable... Im in Washington atm... I am always surprised when I see rows of beer and wine bottles in pharmacies and grocery stores... how would any alky quit drinking with all this temptation! FOrget the drugs.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Still comes down to choice, nothing else to blame. I personally don't know anyone my entire life who has done DUI or DWI, if you're gonna frick around be prepared to pay the price, just too bad you can't compensate for it if you take someone's life when you claim it behind the wheel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Still comes down to choice, nothing else to blame. I personally don't know anyone my entire life who has done DUI or DWI, if you're gonna frick around be prepared to pay the price, just too bad you can't compensate for it if you take someone's life when you claim it behind the wheel.


you really don't know anybody that's had a dui? I find that amazing.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> you really don't know anybody that's had a dui? I find that amazing.


Nope, I never cared for hanging out in that group and my friends have never been stupid enough to get into it. Family never has and I have a HUGE family back in NY. Don't know anyone at work either. I take that back, I have read columns in home newspapers of so and so got DUI from someone I knew in my class, but that's the extent of it, no one I have a relationship with from friends to family to co-workers.


----------

